# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  OGM - Alerta Mundial ¿El momento de la verdad?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Investigadores franceses estudiaron en secreto durante dos años, 200 ratas alimentadas con maíz transgénico. Como resultado, tumores, patologías graves... una hecatombre y una bomba para la industria de los OGM. 
Es una verdadera bomba que lanza el 19 de Septiembre a las 15 horas, la muy seria revista americana "Food and Chemical Toxicology" - que es una referencia en materia de toxicología alimentaria- publicando los resultados del experimento realizado por el equipo del francés Gilles-Eric Séralini, profesor de biología molecular de la universidad de Caen. Es una bomba de fragmentación: científica, sanitaria, política e industrial. Ella pulveriza en efecto una verdad oficial: la inocuidad del maíz genéticamente modificado.  *Fuente del texto:* http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/ogm-l.../exclusif-oui-... *Fuente original del video:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7furOivN10 *Recomendamos ver el documental NUESTRO VENENO COTIDIANO:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjoN2cCqrBY *El documental completo disponible en version francesa en este enlace:*
OGM: Vers une alerte mondiale?: http://rutube.ru/video/4e7bab5267486ad7fb64e076be59d2f4      *Fuente: YouTube*Temas similares: Entrevista a Fernando Cillóniz: " LA VERDAD SOBRE SANTA ANITA" Artículo: Alerta mundial: Se debe mejorar la gestión y uso del agua Manual de fenología de maduración de la chirimoya para determinar el momento de cosecha Como evaluar el costo de un fertilizante al momento de adquirirlo ¿Qué errores se cometen al momento de exportar?

----------

Alper

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Qué opinan los pro-transgénicos? ¿Es concluyente o es un estudio sin valor científico?  :Confused:  
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Me imagino que muchos o todos saben que mi actitud hacia los OGM's es negativa (estoy a favor de la moratoria), pero de todas maneras trato de ser imparcial si es que puedo; así que les copio un enlace de un Comunicado de 6 Academias Científicas de Francia en relación al artículo de Séralini sobre tumores en ratas alimentadas con maiz GM (en francés): http://www.academie-sciences.fr/pres.../avis_1012.pdf  *Comunicado de prensa. Viernes, 19 de octubre 2012* 
Comunicado de las Academias Nacionales de Agricultura, Medicina, Farmacia, Ciencia, Tecnología y Veterinaria en relación a la reciente publicación de Séralini et al. sobre toxicidad de los OMG. 
Las Academias Nacionales de Agricultura, Medicina, Farmacia, Ciencia, Tecnología y Veterinaria han tomado conocimiento, al igual que el público en general, del artículo recientemente publicado por el equipo de Gilles-Eric Séralini en la revista Food and Chemical Toxicology según el cual se produciría un significativo efecto tóxico y tumorigénico en ratas, debido al consumo de maíz GM 603 NK o debido a la exposición a bajas dosis del herbicida Roundup al cual es resistente. Las seis academias creen que debido a las muchas deficiencias en la metodología e interpretación, los datos presentados en este artículo no pueden cuestionar los estudios que han concluido previamente sobre la inocuidad sanitaria del maíz NK603 y, de manera más general, sobre las plantas modificadas genéticamente cuyo consumo por animales o seres humanos ha sido autorizado. 
Para resumir más detalladamente la evaluación presentada en los sitios web de las Academias referidas, se demuestra que el diseño del plan experimental ha sido inadecuado en muchos sentidos, no se ha utilizado la metodología estadística tradicional en cuanto a la ocurrencia tumores, la elección de los animales utilizados para este experimento es cuestionable, y finalmente no se han tenido en cuenta elementos cuantitativos esenciales para la interpretación de los resultados. 
El análisis estadístico convencional de los resultados, tal como se presenta en el artículo, muestra que no hay diferencias significativas entre los grupos con respecto a la aparición de tumores que sea atribuíble al OMG, al Roundup, o a su asociación, contrariamente a lo que la redacción de los autores del artículo sugiere al público. 
Por lo tanto, este trabajo no permite ninguna conclusión fiable. Es poco frecuente en Francia, que un evento no-científico de esta naturaleza despierte pasiones tales como para movilizar tan rápidamente a los miembros del Parlamento. 
La orquestación de la notoriedad de un científico o un equipo constituye una falta grave cuando esto ayuda a difundir al público temores que no se basan en ninguna conclusión establecida. 
Además del juicio sobre el fondo del contenido del artículo en cuestión, la forma como se ha comunicado plantea muchas interrogantes, incluyendo la salida simultánea de dos libros, una película y un artículo científico, dando la exclusividad de su contenido a un semanario determinado sujeto a una cláusula de confidencialidad que incluyó a los científico, hasta la conferencia de prensa. Estas condiciones de difusión a los medios de prensa, puestos en la imposibilidad de informar de antemano y por lo tanto sin ninguna oportunidad de comentar con conocimiento de causa, no son éticamente correctas. 
También se puede cuestionar la ausencia de conflictos de interés de Séralini y quienes le rodean cuando se sabe su compromiso ecológico y el apoyo financiero que recibieron de grandes grupos de distribución. 
Las Academias están sorprendidas de la manera en que el artículo ha sido aceptado por la revista y recuerdan que la publicación de un artículo en una revista arbitrada no es, en sí misma, una garantía de calidad científica. Algunos de los artículos publicados en revistas internacionales, incluyendo a las más reputadas, son a veces de mala calidad o se revelan inexactos a posteriori. 
Las Academias recuerdan que es natural, a la luz de la evolución del conocimiento y el desarrollo de las técnicas, proceder a la reevaluación periódica de los procedimientos utilizados para detectar cualquier posible toxicidad y/o carcinogenicidad de los alimentos. 
Extrayendo las primeras lecciones de la emoción suscitada por la publicación de Séralini y sus colaboradores, las seis academias: 
- Esperan que las universidades y organismos públicos de investigación establezcan disposiciones de normas éticas en materia de comunicación de resultados científicos hacia los medios de comunicación y el público, con el fin de evitar que los investigadores privilegien el debate mediático planeado deliberadamente, a un debate con miembros de la comunidad científica que necesariamente deben precederlo; 
- proponer al Presidente del Consejo Superior Audiovisual que se dote de un Comité de Alto Nivel sobre Ciencia y Tecnología para informarle de manera regular sobre la forma como las cuestiones científicas son tratadas por los actores de la comunicación audiovisual. 
- solicitar al gobierno y a la representación nacional de poner todo esfuerzo para restablecer el crédito a la experiencia colectiva y a la palabra de la comunidad científica, que merece la confianza muchas veces negada, a pesar que todo el mundo está de acuerdo en a decir que el futuro de Francia depende en parte de la calidad de su investigación. 
Contacto : Marie-Laure Moinet, tel: 01 44 41 45 51 / 44 60 - presse@academie-sciences.fr  *Traducción: Javier Verástegui*

----------

